# null anwenden



## Guest (24. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
warum wird das objekt auf meinem Applet angezeigt?

```
public void paint (Graphics g) {
	    Auto laster = new Auto(50, 40, 70, Color.red);
	    laster.malen(g);
	    laster = null;
```

durch null habe ich den laster doch wieder "gelöscht" oder?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Ja, aber es wurde vorher gezeichnet und nach dem Setzen auf null wurde die Anzeige nicht upgedatet.


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2006)

ok, danke und wie mache ich das hier am besten? :shock:


----------



## lin (24. Feb 2006)

wieso malst du was und löschst es ohne Verzögerung wieder :?

wirf n Blick in das API 
update(Graphics g)


----------



## Guest (24. Feb 2006)

> wieso malst du was und löschst es ohne Verzögerung wieder


um als anfänger zu testen was einzelne Dinge machen. Klar macht es keinen Sinn


----------

